# Just finished signing up for Flex in LA. No nearby warehouses available?



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is a glitch, since I was in Riverside County this past weekend, but when I completed watching all of the videos the only warehouse available for selection is Riverside. Since I live at least two hours away from Riverside County, this isn't going to work for me. Is it a glitch? Or are both LA and Orange county full of drivers? (I wouldn't doubt that that's the case, but it would have been nice to receive some sort of notification while I was signing up)


----------



## UberGrinder (Sep 27, 2016)

You probably just need to E-mail support and request for them to switch it for you. Let them know which warehouse you want to be assigned to.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I just called support, and was told that the other warehouses didn't show up because there were no available blocks. He said I should sign out and check again tomorrow. Seems like a pretty crappy way to run things.


----------

